# Memory



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

I know this may seem a rather strange question to ask and it may have nothing to do with this at all but I thought I shud ask. For the past few days my memory has been abit off.. Just little things. Like I had sed sumthing to sumone and then a cudnt quite remember what I had sed when they asked the next day. It isnt all bad tho - I seem to be forgetting about the symptoms too and have been going out more - which I NEVER did before - I panicked everytime I went out. Just wondering if this is part of the programme? My mind sorting thru stuff maybe? Or am I just getting old?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Valtaya ~ Not heard of this connection before. This question would be best asked of Mike or his staff, it may just be something that would have happened anyway; my friends and I tend to forget things all the time,







and none of them have IBS, so it just may be part and parcel of what we all encounter from time to time. But just to be safe, go to the contact page on Mike's site and ask there directly, as he is the one who would know.Glad to hear that you are getting out more, this is wonderful, enjoy your journey and all the best to you!


----------

